# Bad news for demonoid?



## driver66 (Sep 25, 2007)

Potential Shutdown

05:00am (GMT) on Tuesday 25th September 2007.
It appears that Demonoid has gone down. There were no warnings from any moderators of the site but both the main torrent page and the forum (fora) are no longer accessible. It is still possible to ping the IP address of the site and it locates itself as in Canada, and SSH and SMTP services are still active.



Source:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Demonoid_(BitTorrent)


----------



## pbmaster (Sep 25, 2007)

If this it true I'm going to be pissed to say the least...I just joined yesterday!!!


----------



## driver66 (Sep 25, 2007)

Oh noes!!!!  It is truly a great site been with em for years getting ......Linux and stuff


----------



## HellasVagabond (Sep 25, 2007)

We already have a thread about demonoid going offline but from what we hear its just a maintenance thing.


----------



## driver66 (Sep 25, 2007)

I hope so


----------



## keakar (Sep 25, 2007)

HellasVagabond said:


> We already have a thread about demonoid going offline but from what we hear its just a maintenance thing.



the servers are only down temporarily while tracking software is installed to trace downloaders and what they download.


actually IDK why but hmmmm...  blame it on osama ben laden


----------



## PlayOr (Sep 26, 2007)

keakar said:


> the servers are only down temporarily while tracking software is installed to trace downloaders and what they download.
> 
> 
> actually IDK why but hmmmm...  blame it on osama ben laden



The current speculation is hard drive failure considering they stated in IRC that all data changes from the past few days will be gone (Wikipedia says so at least). I'm already pissed, though! Just spent the weekend seeding at full throttle (to the dismay of everyone on the network) to get my ratio up and that's going to be gone


----------



## francis511 (Sep 26, 2007)

http://www.zeropaid.com/news/9017/Has+Demonoid+Been+Shut+Down+by+the+CRIA?


----------



## PlayOr (Sep 26, 2007)

francis511 said:


> http://www.zeropaid.com/news/9017/Has+Demonoid+Been+Shut+Down+by+the+CRIA?



I stand corrected. After clicking multiple links from that link, I find this:

http://www.zeropaid.com/news/8873/BREIN+trying+to+shut+down+Demonoid

Apparently their hard drive "failed" when the ISP was told to shut them down...


----------



## driver66 (Sep 26, 2007)

PlayOr said:


> I stand corrected. After clicking multiple links from that link, I find this:
> 
> http://www.zeropaid.com/news/8873/BREIN+trying+to+shut+down+Demonoid
> 
> Apparently their hard drive "failed" when the ISP was told to shut them down...



OLD ^^^^ 90 days 19 hours 32 minutes ago


----------



## maxwilm (Sep 26, 2007)

*So where do we go now*

I really hate to think that demonoid is down it was the best torrent site i have seen yet and ive seen alot. So where to now anyone got any Ideas I really dont want to do the public torrent sites but it hard to find a good private one as they dont let you see much without a invite.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 26, 2007)

i nvr use torrent anyway,too unreliable.i use rapidshare


----------



## maxwilm (Sep 26, 2007)

tigger69 said:


> i nvr use torrent anyway,too unreliable.i use rapidshare




Ok I checked out rapidshare but they limit uploads to 100Mb, so how many pieces would say a 5 gig file be?. and there appears to be no search function someone has to give you the direct URL of the file


----------



## Chewy (Sep 26, 2007)

with rapidshare you gotta use a client if you ant to download each link faster, like rapget. check out warez-bb.org. gtg


----------



## Sovereign (Sep 26, 2007)

*More (bad) news for Demonoid*

A new post over @ ZeroPaid forums was made regarding the ongoing issues with Demonoid...



> original posted by wanchoo
> 
> *Leaseweb Reveals Owner of Demonoid.com*
> 
> ...


----------



## maxwilm (Sep 26, 2007)

Damn The Man!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wile E (Sep 27, 2007)

Sovereign said:


> A new post over @ ZeroPaid forums was made regarding the ongoing issues with Demonoid...


That was from earlier this year. They moved to Canada after that incident.

I really hope they get up and running again. I'll be really bummed to see them go. Hands down my favorite torrent site/tracker.

I also really miss TorrentIt.


----------



## Sovereign (Sep 27, 2007)

Wile E said:


> That was from earlier this year. They moved to Canada after that incident...



Obviously... 



> Although Leaseweb signed the cease and desist demand which would serve to take Demonoid offline, this portion of BREIN's victory serves little effect as *Demonoid.com's webhost is now in Canada*. However, the revelation of Demonoid.com's personal identity and bank information may prove more damaging.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 27, 2007)

Sovereign said:


> Obviously...


Ooops! Busted skimming. lol.

Ok, so what was the purpose of your post, if I may ask? (serious question)


----------



## Sovereign (Sep 27, 2007)

Wile E said:


> Ooops! Busted skimming. lol.
> 
> Ok, so what was the purpose of your post, if I may ask? (serious question)



Just wanted to share the news for those that haven't seen or read about it yet and are wondering what the deal with Demonoid might be.

They are currently insisting that the recent downtime is due to hardware failure ie. the server hard drive(s) have issues but I believe it may be more than that...


----------



## Wile E (Sep 27, 2007)

http://www.thecircuitbox.com/demonoid/


I reiterate, I really, really hope they'll be back soon. They should just move next door to TPB. lol.


----------



## Sovereign (Sep 27, 2007)

Wile E said:


> http://www.thecircuitbox.com/demonoid/
> 
> 
> I reiterate, I really, really hope they'll be back soon. They should just move next door to TPB. lol.



I agree, not having demonoid around puts a substantial damper on my mood!   

Thanks for sharing the above link as well!


----------



## Wile E (Sep 29, 2007)

Quick update.

The tracker seems to be up and running again. Still no site tho.


----------



## Sovereign (Sep 30, 2007)

Wile E said:


> Quick update.
> 
> The tracker seems to be up and running again. Still no site tho.



Aye, I can confirm this as well. Tracker seems to be online once again but the main website is still missing in action.


----------



## Wile E (Oct 1, 2007)

Site is responding now. Gives a quick error message.


> The latest changes to the site are giving us some problems - We'll be back soon



Hopefully it'll be up and running again by the end of the week


----------



## Wile E (Oct 2, 2007)

Well, the noid is back up and running. Seems to be some minor bugs tho. I tried downloading a couple torrents, and when my client opened them, the files were something completely different. Only happened on a couple so far.


----------



## Pinchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Works fine over here .


----------



## Wile E (Oct 2, 2007)

Pinchy said:


> Works fine over here .


Works fine for me too. It just so happens that 2 of the things I was looking for were screwed up. Rest were fine.


----------



## driver66 (Oct 2, 2007)

YAY!!!  Demonoid FTW!!


----------



## francis511 (Oct 2, 2007)

driver66 said:


> YAY!!!  Demonoid FTW!!


----------

